# http://bayousome.com/



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ordered my bottles for Christmas lotion, face cream and spray perfumes from him, they came today...2 days later! WOW! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://bayousome.com/

what bottles do you order for your lotion? I got some from the other forum you know who but were turquoise and sure don't like them 
I like that bottle I got from you that is kinda skinny and wide w/flip top lid.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Funny I just ordered bottles from them to . I order my jars there and always fast delivery.

Patty


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Love bayousome - but I am cramped for time so I ordered some from container and packaging since I can get them shipped from ID and I'm in WA. I love bayousome because it's the container AND the lid!

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I did the white boston rounds so they won't show the discoloration of the lotion with the vanilla type FO's, with black snap lids. Plus you can't see the level of the lotion, when you put in 8 ounces to sell, it leaves shoulder room, which you need to shake, but it also looks like it's been used.

I use whatever is cheap, thescentworks.com when they have things on special I purchase from them, the rounder bottles I am finsihing up right now were only 17$ per 50, I really should have purchased a ton more. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I am trying to order my bottles. Vicki, did you order the White HDPE Modified Boston Rounds? I think the disc lids are preferred to the flip top, correct?

I am also looking at the Malibu bottles, any pros or cons?

Bayousome offers "TR" which is a BayouLock seal... what the heck is that and is it necessary?

Thanks in advance!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I use white Boston rounds with a black pump for the exact reasons Vicki stated!

Sara I get pressure seal lids for my masks, scrubs, whipped body cream, anything in a jar. It is nice because it keeps the product in the jar, no leaks onto your soap box  Also, customers feel like your product is professional and safe. I'm not sure what the TR seal is, but the pressure seal (PS seal) is made of thin Styrofoam in the lid. When you put the lid on the pressure seals the foam into place and when the lid is removed the foam disc is like glued on. 

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The tamper resistant lids are the same, and really cool, and cheap. Yes I got the white ones....I usually prefer a flater outside surface like an oval etc...but I needed them like now. I already have one of my "a soap and lotion in each scent' order today, so it is already starting.



OH and join is yahoo group....the freebie this month is 50 of the plastic spoons!!! Great for adding with a raffia tie to your scrubs or even you face creams etc... Vicki


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

TR = Tamper Resistant :duh I was really drawing a blank there 

So Vicki, do you like carring the sprays? I have been thinking about it (like I need ONE more thing!). I was leaning toward a silicone base so I can label for body hair linen and air. I like the sound of the floral water though. Do you distill it the old fashioned way, or make it with EO and Witch Hazel or what :

Christy


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the tips guys. I am going to place an order this week. I;ve never ordered from Bayousome before and it's great to heat people are happy with the products and service. I hope the shipping charges are reasonable!

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I'ts just a purchased lavander hydrosol, I am purchasing in bulk and repackaging it...no way can I do this on my own. It's water based so you can mist your hair, your clothes, you linens, even your face for rosecea.

Next time I am moving to Amber bottles, since it is supposed to stay darker, no perservative in it....I also tell people to keep it refriderated if they can since it has no perservative no nothing really. 

I am going to use it in my lotion as the water for a more natural lotion. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought from MMS - they were the only place I could find 6 oz white bottles. And their prices were very good. But I see now they don't have 6 oz anymore. So, I'm thinking I should save what's left of my 6 oz bottles for use in my gift sets since my sizing & prices are all worked around that. Then change my single bottle size to either 4 or 8 oz. WHat size do you all use? I don't want too many sizes. Guess I'll quit with the 6 after the holidays if it's going to be so hard to find.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

> WHat size do you all use?


I use 8oz and 2oz for lotion.

Christy


----------

